
Nuking My House On Line (You Can, Too) - shawndumas
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/02/17/147042804/nuking-my-house-on-line-you-can-too
======
a_a_r_o_n
"Take a 100-megaton bomb from the Russian arsenal, called the "Tsar," and it
will ignite fires across a 48-mile stretch, an extraordinary reach, which
makes me wonder, why? No military target is that large. I suspect the
designers of these bombs were seeking wholesale destruction, that their urge
here was beyond shock and awe, more like genocidal."

No, they were making up for lack of accuracy of current missile technology.
You could miss your target by many miles and still destroy or incapacitate it
if your bomb had a destructive circle of 48 miles.

